# Add me to yer bastard list. Bastards ! video added



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Well today was a day of firsts for me.

Got my first legal snapper, first legal sweetlip, first gaffed fish, first double hookup, first fully airborne dolphin and It was like discovery channel watching the longtails up close all day.

Headed straight out from moffats and went past the shark nets, saw some action down low on the sounder so I started dropping some plastics, I also threw my new toy a slow sinking stickbait out the back thinking itd be a weapon on tuna.

Not long after sunrise the stickbait goes mental and I instantly knew it was a longtail, big powerful runs I got to see the backing a few times on a 6000 size reel, but the fight slowed down a bit and I knew I had something different, what could it be? Well its my first time using a gaff today and It took three gut wrenching goes at this big boy of a snapper.







Anyway I was that keen to show somebody I paddled over to a hobie owner I had been talking to in the carpark and got him to take a photo, not sure which forum hes on but lets just assume hes on the best forum.

After saying goodbye I paddled towards the headland again and saw another fellow stealthy GOOF (I think) on his brand new profisha, we headed towards brays and it was fairly breezy so it took a while, when I spotted some fish busting up without any birds around, this continued for ages and we gave chase, I kept getting cast after cast in (two types of soft plastics and a stickbait) into the schools but no luck. I lost goof so not sure if he hooked up or not. So I sat around dead sticking when I got a double hookup for these two.



Both of them went back and I continued the chase.

I saw bustups all around guessing out wide alot of bonito / albacore I saw a dolphin absolutely hammer out the water, so I started heading into the shore, I was basically sitting in a longtail bustup for about 40 minutes, they did not want to look at my bait no matter how many times I cast at them, it was epic and frustrating at the same time I have never seen a bustup go for so long



Was pretty good day, wrecked tho, the highlight of the day for me was seeing the dolphin clear the water by about 2m, I reckon it was being chased.

Saw a bigdog spanish in the carpark as well.



Snapper went 80 on the noggin, got a photo up against a tape for you bastards.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

She was just keen to get a photo for her friend who is studying marine biology so I got her to hold it up for everyone to erm get a better look.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bastard!

What sensational photo of a truly good looking Australian girl next door.......


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Bastard!
> 
> What sensational photo of a truly good looking Australian girl next door.......


She was actually from England. I guess its more like a few doors up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

jbonez said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard!
> ...


Fix your signature line you bastard. :lol: Good model BTW. Did you get her email address? :lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Jarrad. I've tried sinking stick baits for GTs in New Cal, they're a lot of fun around structure. Great to see they're the go here too.

Funny about the longtails. Did you get a look at what they were feeding on?

Joel


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

imnotoriginal said:


> Nice one Jarrad. I've tried sinking stick baits for GTs in New Cal, they're a lot of fun around structure. Great to see they're the go here too.
> 
> Funny about the longtails. Did you get a look at what they were feeding on?
> 
> Joel


Couldn't say but there was alot of it whatever it was, they were smashing baits around the nets for about an hour before heading wide.

I actually got the stick bait caught in my rudder and cut the line(not going swimming in a bustup) it was bedlam trying to change rods and cast and deal with rod leashes for these finicky pricks,

i sort of think a rod holder on the hatch lid would be perfect for sight casting tuna as the forward holder is just a little too far. That sweet lip fell victim to the stick bait as well so I will be replacing it.

trying new things can pay off !



kayakone said:


> Fix your signature line you bastard. :lol: Good model BTW. Did you get her email address? :lol:


just because i didn't doughnut today doesnt mean my PB has changed. I haven't doughnut completely in a few trips but you goto remember the tough times.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Jbonez!!!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on all yer first Jarrad.
Beaut Snapper, I would have kept the Emperor if it was legal.
Oh yeah! Turn your last photo the right way up, so we can laugh harder, yer bastard.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

paulsod said:


> Congrats on all yer first Jarrad.
> Beaut Snapper, I would have kept the Emperor if it was legal.
> Oh yeah! Turn your last photo the right way up, so we can laugh harder, yer bastard.
> Cheers
> Paul


Ahh cheers, ya know them days when you have had enough and you really dont care about the shorey? Yeah well I was sort of like that today I could of quite easily hopped off it wasnt pumping or nothing but I enjoy trying to get past the sanddumping basterd.



Just slicing this prick up now.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Bones, next year you are invited to the boneyard.Get practicing in the surf mate.Glory,badgering and belittling awaits ye. ;-)


Yeah im so keen on a spanish I have spent alot of trips targetting them but really didn't spend enough time getting my baits to swim correctly.. I think they are much better presented now so I am going to try for one next chance I get if not next year will be a full force mexican assault on them stripey sons of guns.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice one mate. Bit of an upgrade from your last pinkie. Well done.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done mate, runs on the board so now it's up and away.

Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work JB, congrats.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice to meet you yesty Jarrad and congrats on the snap again mate. Here is a pic I took when out there. Nice stack on the way in too bud. Gotta luv the Moffs shore dump.

Greg


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice greg did you see the birds at the nets for ages


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

jbonez said:


> just because i didn't doughnut today doesnt mean my PB has changed. I haven't doughnut completely in a few trips but you goto remember the tough times.


Psh.
Any real man can put down a dozen, w/o even thinkin.

Niece fish.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

You got a second job recording mobile data for the BOM with that wind sock?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bastard of a report. 
Nice fish though.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

BIGKEV said:


> You got a second job recording mobile data for the BOM with that wind sock?


Hey man yeah it really is a piece of enginuity of thats even a word it pushes you backwards when you want to go forwards I put it on a free mine pole I got from work and I clipped it to the back handle which is all good until it gives you the shits from wobbling in the Scotty mount all day.



goof01 said:


> hey mate. well done once again. good to meet you. cheers much for the leash, let me know if you want it back made my day a bit more comfortable


Hey mate you can keep the paddle leash they give me the shits.. I need a short lightweight one. Glad to see you hooked up the albacore seemed to be out wide but the longtails were in close about 11 lots of bustups before the birds arrived glad you enjoyed the day offshore rocks.



Lazybugger said:


> Jarrad did you get a measure on it?


I will call it 78cm it measured 80 with a sewing tape bit dodgy but I need a brag matt

Cheers


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

heres is a quick vid I threw together.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great work


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top fishin Jarrad.


----------

